# Blackstone Griddle



## kutch98 (May 30, 2021)

I’ve see a post or 2 about griddle cooking, but I guess there isn’t a dedicated forum (yet)?
I’ve had my BS for a few months now and love this thing.  Best part, the wife loves it too so I didn’t get in trouble for buying yet another way to cook food (Anova SV, grill, Smokin-it smoker, PB Lexington) lol.  

anyway, here are some pics from last nights Smashburger adventures.


----------



## kilo charlie (May 30, 2021)

Looks great!
You can never have too many ways to cook!


----------



## kutch98 (May 30, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Looks great!
> You can never have too many ways to cook!


That’s what I told her, life is all about options!


----------



## ForensicBBQ (May 30, 2021)

Well done.  My favorite " the wife loves it too so I didn’t get in trouble for buying yet another way to cook food".  So true.


----------



## leol2 (May 30, 2021)

_I have a camp chef ftg600 griddle. It is the most used item in the bbq shed.  It would be the last grill I sold_


----------



## maplenut (May 30, 2021)

Got my Blackstone last fall and I used it all winter long. 
One of the best thing I do on the blackstone is fried rice, chicken, shrimp or pork.

If you want to find ideas on what to do on the blackstone checkout The Hungry Hussey or The Waltwins on youtube. They have put out alot of good cooks on the blackstone.


----------



## kutch98 (May 30, 2021)

maplenut said:


> Got my Blackstone last fall and I used it all winter long.
> One of the best thing I do on the blackstone is fried rice, chicken, shrimp or pork.
> 
> If you want to find ideas on what to do on the blackstone checkout The Hungry Hussey or The Waltwins on youtube. They have put out alot of good cooks on the blackstone.


I have watched the Waltwins, along with Todd Toven.   Hibachi night is always fun.  Fried. Rice is what my wife loves the most.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 30, 2021)

I want a 2 burner griddle like that.  Want one that I can fit a pizza oven adapter on it for camping too.


----------



## kutch98 (May 30, 2021)

Walmart is full of these things.  They have a 17, 22, 28 and 36” options.  Some come with deep fryers.  Some with air fryers.  They used to make a pizza oven but stopped.  Not sure what would fit now.


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2021)

I did stir fry with fried rice, shrimp, beef, chicken and of course the veggies last night and did smash burgers the night before. I've got the 36" when I bought mine that was the only size they made


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2021)

kutch98 said:


> Walmart is full of these things.  They have a 17, 22, 28 and 36” options.  Some come with deep fryers.  Some with air fryers.  They used to make a pizza oven but stopped.  Not sure what would fit now.



You won't get 900°F, but this should work on a Flat Top...JJ

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078LSSZ13/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## Stingh2 (Jun 4, 2021)

I got mine last month and I love it. I have had stuff smoking on my pit while at the same time cooking a ton of stuff on the Blackstone.  It’s definitely a must have for your backyard arsenal.


----------

